# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضان كريم

## راشد مرجي

*سأل رجل إياسا عن النبيذ , فقال : " هو حرام  		" , فقال الرجل : " أخبرني عن الماء؟ " , فقال : " حلال " ,  قال: "  		فالمكسور؟ " , قال : " حلال " , قال : " فالتمر ؟ " , قال : " حلال " , قال  		: " فما باله إذا اجتمع يحرم ؟!" , فقال إياس : " أرأيت لو رميتك بهذه  		الحفنة من التراب , أتوجعك ؟ " , قال : " لا ! " , قال : " فهذه الحفنة من  		التبن ؟ " , قال : " لا توجعني ! " , قال : " فهذه الغرفة من الماء ؟ " ,  		قال: " لا توجعني شيئا ! " , قال : " أفرأيت إن خلطت هذا بهذا وهذا بهذا  		حتى صار طينا ثم تركته حتى استحجر ثم رميتك به أيوجعك ؟ " , قال : " إي  		والله وتقتلني ! " , قال : " فكذلك تلك الأشياء إذا اجتمعت ". 
من كتاب "البداية  		والنهاية" للحافظ ابن كثير (9/336)


*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان .......... مشكور يا صفوة 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
رمضان كريم علي كل الصفوة الاحباء وعلي كل المسلمين وان يجعلنا واياكم من عتقاءه
ودمتم تامييييييين ولامييييييييين
*

----------

